

Judge Rules That Student's Facebook Rants About Teacher Are Protected Speech - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202443622939&Judge_Rules_Students_Facebook_Rants_About_Teacher_Are_Protected_Speech

======
mattwdelong
It's one thing to be a bad teacher, but it's another thing to be a bad person.
I don't think anyone should call someone out like that in public, via any
platform. It's totally self serving and not at all constructive.

On the other hand, the way the teacher handled the situation may have not been
in best intentions and I am very glad that freedom of speech has been upheld
here. I just hope everyone looks back at the situation and realizes their
faults and moves on. It's good to see that the judge had a level head in this
case.

------
dgordon
If Evans was really thrown out of AP classes over this, that's essentially an
extrajudicial fine of thousands of dollars for some angry words, assuming she
had a good chance to do well on the exams and thereby get college credit.

------
adharmad
It is strange that the magistrate ruled it under the "First amendment". The
first amendment applies to the congress, not to private parties.

~~~
zargon
Public schools are not private parties.

------
robotron
It is, that's true.

It's also rude. As the child of a teacher, why would anyone want to be one
again?

